# background mit Verlauf



## ADIT (19. November 2009)

Hi,
wieder mal ne kleine Frage ;D

Und zwar hab ich eine Homepage gemacht wo im Hintergrund ein verlauf sein soll.
Ich habe eine Auflösung bei meinem Bildschirm von 1680x1050px, manch andere ja nur 1024x768px oder so.

Jetzt meine Frage, ich will nicht das der BG nur schwarz ist sondern er soll links oben orange sein und unten rechts rot. Wenn ich da jetzt ein bild hochlade mit der Größe 1680x1050px   --> so sieht der besitzer eines kleineren Bildschirms einen Scrolbalken unten oder?

Das möchte ich umgehen.   Wie kann ich das machen muss ich mehrere Hintergrundbilder hochladen und dann in den Html-code reinschreiben ,  wenn bildschirm so groß dann das Backgroundbild oder wie bekomme ich es hin das sich das Bild an den Bildschirm anpasst....soll keine repeat funktion werden

nach was muss ich googeln


mfg

adit




viel text...deshalb mal kleine mal groß ;D  bin faul^^


----------



## Maik (19. November 2009)

ADIT hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt meine Frage [...] Wenn ich da jetzt ein bild hochlade mit der Größe 1680x1050px   --> so sieht der besitzer eines kleineren Bildschirms einen Scrolbalken unten oder?


Nein, ein "übergroßes" Hintergrundbild erzeugt keinen Scrollbalken im Browserfenster, sondern wird darin nicht vollständig angezeigt.



ADIT hat gesagt.:


> oder wie bekomme ich es hin das sich das Bild an den Bildschirm anpasst.


Zum Skalieren von Hintergrundbildern ist in CSS3 background-size vorgesehen, was aber derzeit noch nicht in allen Browsern implementiert ist.

Ansonsten müsstest du mittels JS die Größe des Browserfensters (nicht die Monitorauflösung!) ermitteln, um das passende Hintergrundbild zu laden. Die window-Eigenschaften  innerHeight und innerWidth sind dir hierbei behilflich.

Oder du reduzierst direkt die Größe deines Layouts auf ein kleineres Format.

mfg Maik


----------

